# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جالكسي بوكيت Samsung Galaxy Pocket

## mohamed73

سامسونج جالكسي بوكيت الجديد هاتف موبايل Samsung Galaxy Pocket بنظام اندرويد android 2.3     *Samsung Galaxy Pocket*    *مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي بوكيت - Samsung Galaxy Pocket Specifications* الالوان
أسود    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 3 GB
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 2 MP
إمكانية تصوير فيديو      البطارية
البطارية 1200 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة - TouchWiz UX UI
معالج  بسرعة 832 MHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
خدمة الراديو 	Stereo FM radio
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 97 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 2.8 انش
درجة وضوح الشاشة 240x320 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 12 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy Pocket*
لا يحتوي علي كاميرا أمامية
لا يحتوي علي تفنية NFC     *سعر سامسونج جالكسي بوكيت Galaxy Pocket - اسعار Samsung Galaxy Pocket prices*
سعر Galaxy Pocket بالدولار : 200 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Pocket في السعودية : تقريبا 750 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Pocket في مصر : تقريبا 1200 جنيه مصر  **الاسعار لم يعلن عنها بشكل رسمي * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء     *صور جالكسي بوكيت , Samsung Galaxy Pocket images*        
Samsung Galaxy Pocket

----------

